# A Quickie (but not like that)



## stars+sunsets (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a a short post this eve. My poor boy, he got out of bed today, had his usual wander, scoffed down two crickets and i heard him being poorly sick  . Hope its just a case of him being a pig and chomping too quick, would be devastated if he was poorly. Going to stay up with him tonight just to make sure he's ok (dedicated mummy syndrome).


----------

